# Fursona Personality Help



## Chisai73 (Apr 30, 2013)

I designed a character specifically for the virtual reality theme at Califur and thought of a name but I can't seem to think of a personality for him.
Here's a poorly drawn picture of him xD http://chisai73.tumblr.com/image/49002883859

Name: R6073 or Keldi
Species: Robotic bunny
The only thing I know for sure is that I want him to be happy. I was thinking he could be kind of new to human/animal behavior so he's trying to learn how to coexist with them, therefore being super awkward but I don't really like that personality for him. It seems kind of clichÃ©.
Anyone got any ideas? :'D


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 30, 2013)

I like the new to organic life idea. The design is sort of novel so I feel like that balances out the cliche-ness of the personality.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Apr 30, 2013)

If you want him to be happy and awkward in a non-cliche way, you might make him with more of a child's personality. Children are constantly taking in new information about the world and learning what it means to be part of society. They don't know all the answers and have to be corrected when they sometimes screw up, which is usually in a very cute and interesting way. Children are also very happy (normally), which would give him the air of joy that you wish him to have. It's also a nice departure from the usual awkward robot stereotype where they are all cold and mathematical, instead of big eyed and curious.


----------



## Chisai73 (Apr 30, 2013)

HereKittyKitty said:


> If you want him to be happy and awkward in a non-cliche way, you might make him with more of a child's personality. Children are constantly taking in new information about the world and learning what it means to be part of society. They don't know all the answers and have to be corrected when they sometimes screw up, which is usually in a very cute and interesting way. Children are also very happy (normally), which would give him the air of joy that you wish him to have. It's also a nice departure from the usual awkward robot stereotype where they are all cold and mathematical, instead of big eyed and curious.



Oh my Lord you are a absolutely right! I can't believe I couldn't think of this considering I work with children lol. Thank you so much for the ideas I finally have something better to work with.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Apr 30, 2013)

Chisai73 said:


> Oh my Lord you are a absolutely right! I can't believe I couldn't think of this considering I work with children lol. Thank you so much for the ideas I finally have something better to work with.



I'm glad I could help. ^.^
Good luck with the rest of the designing process.


----------



## Chisai73 (May 2, 2013)

Decided to use the little bio form, here's what I've come up with:

Name: R6073 or Keldi
 Age: 2 months old
 Sex: Male (he's a robot he has no gender but he considers himself to be male)
 Species: Robotic Rabbit
 Height: 5'7
 Weight: 413 lbs (he can alter his weight if he needs to)

 Appearance: He is slightly shiny, his metal is very hard but his fur is super soft.
 - Hair and fur: He has long blue hair that reaches passed his shoulders in the front but is short in the back. Most of his body is metallic but there is blue fur on his elbows and right leg and left arm.
 - Markings: He has circuit board style markings all over his body and his robot number is on his left ear (and he added his name Keldi under it). There is also a paw print emblem in between the circuit board markings on his chest.
 - Eye color: Blue
 - Other features: He has lots of robot doohickies inside of him that can be activated by pressing on certain parts of his circuit board markings. He's got jet pack feet that allow him to jump really high and far (or fly). He has radio wire-esque whiskers and his ears have the same type of radio wire on the tip.
 Behavior and Personality: He loves to learn and explore. He will always ask questions even about things he shouldn't. He loves to play games and especially loves being outside. He is usually happy. He isn't in your face obnoxious most of the time. Only when he drinks the wrong oil or when he gets really really really super excited about something. When he gets angry he can be very sarcastic and nasty but he'll always apologize later. He loves when people call him by his name (Keldi) and not his robot number (R6073 or R6 for short) but he will always respond to both. When he starts something he always makes sure he finishes it. He likes to help people and interact with them. He sometimes blurts out the probability of success of things the people he is around are doing without thinking if they want to know the odds or not.

 Skills: Working with any technology, tinkering, fixing any inanimate object, math and science, strategy games, any physical activity
 Weaknesses: Fixing people (physically, emotionally, mentally) hurt, sensing sarcasm, people crying, magnets, liquid nitrogen, black holes

 Likes: Being around people, classical and other instrumental music, playing the piano, tinkering and building things, reading, fluffy soft animals, taking pictures
 Dislikes: Being alone, guns, hard surfaces, magnets

 History: He does not know his history or where he came from. All he knows is that he woke up one day (December 30th) to snow falling. He encountered someone and from then on decided to learn about people and animals while learning about his body and all the things it can do (all his gadgets and whatnot).


Clothing/Personal Style: He doesn't wear clothes  (unless you count his metallic body as clothing). He likes to keep up his appearance so he will always clean smudges and dirt off immediately. I suppose if someone were to ask him to wear something he'd wear it no matter what it was. So long as it were not rough or hard uncomfortable material.
 Picture: http://chisai73.tumblr.com/image/49002883859

 Goal: Learn
 Profession: Collecting data, Engineer
 Personal quote: "Why?"
 Theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRxofEmo3HA&list=FL3W1PAXVdKnJtZd1GcS_VUQ  42 minutes of awesome
 Birthdate: December 30th
 Star sign: Capricorn

 Favorite food: Oil with a carrot in it
 Favorite drink: Oil with a carrot in it
 Favorite location: Yosemite, CA
 Favorite weather: Sunny
 Favorite color: Orange

 Least liked food: Anything that isn't Oil with a carrot in it
 Least liked drink: Anything that isn't Oil with a carrot in it
 Least liked location: Small tight spaces or underground, any place with no access to sunlight (does that mean he hates Seattle? lorlz jk)
 Least liked weather: Hail

 Favorite person: Chisai73 (jk) None
 Least liked person: None at the moment
 Friends: He considers everyone his friend until they do something bad to him
 Relations: All the other robots in his series (though he's never met one)
 Enemies: No enemies at present
 Significant other: No significant other
 Orientation: No orientation or interest in love


----------



## HereKittyKitty (May 2, 2013)

Yay! He sounds wonderful.
I really like that you listed a black hole as a weakness 
'cause, ya know... I could totally kick a black hole's ass... 
ya know... if I wanted to


----------



## Chisai73 (May 2, 2013)

black holes? Pfft. I eat those for breakfast. I'm glad you like him xD thanks again for the help


----------



## HereKittyKitty (May 2, 2013)

No problem. ^.^
He seems absolutely adorable.


----------

